# Treelimb Quivers for Sale - Premium & Standard



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump it up.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Buckeye Archer is a good guy to deal with and Treelimb quivers are great affordable quivers.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ttt*



goldtip22 said:


> Buckeye Archer is a good guy to deal with and Treelimb quivers are great affordable quivers.


Thanks Goldtip...much appreciated! Up for the evening.....


----------



## mecca (Nov 20, 2007)

Are these quivers side specific (right or left hand)?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Right or Left Handed*



mecca said:


> Are these quivers side specific (right or left hand)?


Good question...no they are not. They will work for both. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ttt*

TTT for an excellent quiver!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Up for the night*

All Pm's returned. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Up for the day*

PM's returned


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Up for the evening*

Bump


----------



## EKUHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

will they hold onto Axis arrows??? thats my problem...


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Axis Arrows*



EKUHUNTER said:


> will they hold onto Axis arrows??? thats my problem...


Yes they will. Actually when Treelimb was working on the grip for the arrows...they tested them with Axis arrows. What sometimes happens is...someone may use say Maxima Hunters...then turn around and use a smaller arrow like an Axis arrow. What happens is the larger arrow can somtimes stretch the rubber grip, causing smaller arrows to fit more loose, but here is the great part. The grip can go back to it's original size. All you need to do is get a pot of boiling water...take your grip off the quiver...put your grip in the boiling water for 10 to 15 seconds...it will take it back to it's original state...and fit the Axis arrows again. Hope this helps. If you are still having issues though, let me know.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

PM's Returned. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ttt*

Up for the day


----------



## Pin Wheel (Oct 13, 2007)

can you get one to match the new hoyt alphamaxes?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Colors*



Pin Wheel said:


> can you get one to match the new hoyt alphamaxes?


I just sent you a PM. Thanks. 

For everyone else....the Treelimb Quivers will be available in two new colors for 2009...APG and Mossy Oak Treestand.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

All other Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Cabelas is the same price....*

Can you go cheaper? Cabelas the 5 arrow regulars ones for 39.99 and I would be able to return them there for sure. Can you beat their offer? If so I may buy from you instead...


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/purchase/cart.jsp?_requestid=90069

Hes beating it by 8 bucks plus giving you alot more color options


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Prices...*



Nman77 said:


> Can you go cheaper? Cabelas the 5 arrow regulars ones for 39.99 and I would be able to return them there for sure. Can you beat their offer? If so I may buy from you instead...


Nman...your timing couldn't be better on the price! As I was just getting ready to post a holiday special. 

FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!!! UNTIL MIDNIGHT DECEMBER 31st 2008 ONLY!!!

Premium Series Quivers - 5 Arrow Quiver $82.95 TYD, 3 Arrow Quiver $80.95 TYD
Standard Quivers - 5 Arrow Quiver $37.95 TYD, 3 Arrow Quiver $32.95 TYD

FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!!! UNTIL MIDNIGHT DECEMBER 31st 2008 ONLY!!! 

Take adavantage folks...


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have any 3 arrow Premium's in black?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Longbow42 said:


> Do you have any 3 arrow Premium's in black?


If you are referring to the Carbon Fiber as black...then "Yes", I do. Just PM me with your details for me to ship it out. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ttt*

Hurry up!! Time is running out. Take advantage of the post on special Holiday pricing through December 31st!!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ttt*

All Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Up for the evening*

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Brandon is a stand-up guy, and the Treelimb is the best looking, best functional quiver on the market. Here is a pic of a carbon premium on my ninja Aigil


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

PM answered. Thanks. Time is running out folks....only several more days for the *Holiday Special Pricing*!!!


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Back up we go


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Got my premium carbon fiver 5 arrow in the mail today. Ill try to post some pics tommorow or friday for ya. Thanks for the great deal!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Holiday Sale - Don't Miss Out*

FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!!! OFFER ENDS DEC 31ST 2008

Premium Series Quivers - 5 Arrow Quiver $87.95 TYD, 3 Arrow Quiver $80.95 TYD
Standard Quivers - 5 Arrow Quiver $39.95 TYD, 3 Arrow Quiver $34.95 TYD

FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!!! 

Take adavantage folks...


----------



## dwaters416 (Jun 3, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

All PM's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Up again


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Replied to all PM's. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump for the day....


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

All Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## k9trainer (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you have all colors in the premium? And do they fit all bows? Thanks


----------



## jjmiller (Oct 14, 2006)

Bump up for a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

*quiver*

pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

k9trainer said:


> Do you have all colors in the premium? And do they fit all bows? Thanks


Yes...I have them available in the current four color choices. Yes...they should fit all bows, but what comes into play is the type of sight you use. Let me know, and I can better answer your question of fitting you bow. Thanks. Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Cariss said:


> pm sent


PM Answered...Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Beaux said:


> pm sent



Pm answered....Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

jjmiller said:


> Bump up for a great guy to deal with.


Thanks....Much Appreciated!!!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

pm again


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Beaux said:


> pm again


Thanks for the order...will get ready to ship.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

PMs answered....Thanks and Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bump for a great quiver and great guy to deal with.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

PM's answered...thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## gsbeard (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Brandon, check your e-mail. Money sent
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's returned. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump for the night owls.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jlm (Jan 23, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's Answered....thanks for the orders.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I just got my carbon black quiver and it looks great, thanks. and it was the fastest shipping ever.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

What is the weight of the different models?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Weight*



soonerboy said:


> What is the weight of the different models?


Good question...I believe the weight of the Standard is right at 1 lbs., and the Premium is slightly less than that. Let me do some double checking for you and get back. Thanks. Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Quiver Weights*



soonerboy said:


> What is the weight of the different models?


Soonerboy....here is that info I told you I would verify....
Premium Series 5 arrow weight is 7.8 oz.
Premium Series 3 arrow weight is 6.5 oz.
Standard 5 arrow weight is 7.3 oz.
Standard 3 arrow weight is 6.0 oz.

Hope this helps your decision making. 

Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Replacement Foam Insert*

For any of those needing replacement foam inserts...I have them available for $7.50 TYD. 

Also have other replacement or additional parts such as additional mounting brackets...Let me know if you need anything. 

Thanks for all the orders and interest!!

Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump for the day.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Up for the day


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered...thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump for evening


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Take it up for the lunch crowd. Thanks for all the orders folks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump for the night...


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered...thanks for the orders and interest. Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Foam Inserts*

*Hello all...just wanted to let everyone know I now have replacement foam inserts as well...$7.50 TYD*


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Up for the night....


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Got mine today, Great seller , super fast shipping...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Up for the morning...don't forget...replacement foam inserts also available!!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered....Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Up for the night....


----------



## Buckeye74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Great quiver, great seller:thumbs_up


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump for the night.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks to all those interested... Pm's answered. Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Evening Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Evening Bump....


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*One nice quiver!!*

I got my quiver today! Top Quality!! Great buy in a tough economy!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Payment sent for 1 Carbon Fiber 5 arrow standard and replacement foam.

Thanks,
Z-Rider


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Replied to Pm's...thanks for the orders. Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## pbrodbeck (Apr 6, 2008)

do you still have these quivers for sale? looking for a carbon premium 3 arrow. thanks, phil


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

pbrodbeck said:


> do you still have these quivers for sale? looking for a carbon premium 3 arrow. thanks, phil


Sure do phil....I will pm you. Thanks. Brandon


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*Lost Camo*

Do you have the quivers in Lost Camo? If so, can I mail you a money order?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

parker_hunter said:


> Do you have the quivers in Lost Camo? If so, can I mail you a money order?



Yes I do...I just pm'd you. Thanks for the interest. Brandon


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Great guy to deal with and super fast shipping.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to Z-rider and Redhook for the compliments....much appreciated!! Brandon


----------



## TGunz07 (Jan 20, 2009)

Do you still have any treelimb premium quivers and do they fit on hoyt alpha max.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

TGunz07 said:


> Do you still have any treelimb premium quivers and do they fit on hoyt alpha max.


Yes I do....and yes they do. They will mount to your sight on your bow....or....hopefully in the next few weeks, Treelimb will be rolling out their riser mount that will be available for the Treelimb Premium quivers. I've seen the prototypes...and they look great! Go ahead and PM me if you would like to go ahead and order. Thanks for the interest. Brandon


----------



## trussoni (Nov 9, 2007)

how are they for weight compared to some others out there im looking for a reasonably priced quiver and am interested.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

trussoni said:


> how are they for weight compared to some others out there im looking for a reasonably priced quiver and am interested.


I can't speak to the specific weights of ALL the others, but I can tell you that these quivers weigh very little...especially for the quality you get for the price. Here are the weights of the all the quivers though...all weighing only ounces:

Premium Series 5 arrow weight is 7.8 oz.
Premium Series 3 arrow weight is 6.5 oz.
Standard 5 arrow weight is 7.3 oz.
Standard 3 arrow weight is 6.0 oz.

Hope this helps. Thanks for the interest. Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's Answered....thanks for the interests folks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump it up for AWESOME quivers!! Let me know if you are interested. Thanks. Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## fasteddy (Feb 3, 2007)

Do you still have any replacement foam inserts in stock?
Thanks


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

*Camo patterns*

What are the patterns available on the premiums? If it is already listed I missed it and apologize.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Foam Inserts*



fasteddy said:


> Do you still have any replacement foam inserts in stock?
> Thanks



Yes I do...they are $7.50 TYD. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Kammeg said:


> What are the patterns available on the premiums? If it is already listed I missed it and apologize.


The Premium's come in Lost Camo, Realtree AP, Realtree Hardwoods Green, Black Carbon Fiber, and new for 2009 Realtree APG and Mossy Oak Treestand. Let me know if you have anymore questions. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered....thanks everyone!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered...thanks for the orders...

Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered...shipping orders out tomorrow. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered...thank for the interest.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Orders ready to ship out. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*treelimb*

Any of the MOTS camo available yet or the new riser mount?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

skinner2 said:


> Any of the MOTS camo available yet or the new riser mount?


Skinner....I just got a 3 arrow Premium in. The 5 arrow MOTS should be here soon. Regarding the riser mount....it is in the final stages of completion, and I'm anxiously waiting for them. I have you, along with several others on my list for the riser mounts. I will let you know ASAP when I get the final word that they are in. Thanks again for the interest. 

Brandon


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

Would a premium fit on my Alphamax with a spott hogg real deal sight?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

ShootToKill10 said:


> Would a premium fit on my Alphamax with a spott hogg real deal sight?


It sure would. Pm me and let me know what color you want, and if a 3 arrow or 5 arrow quiver. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## snookfishin (Mar 6, 2009)

Received my quiver today. Thanks again A+ service. Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

snookfishin said:


> Received my quiver today. Thanks again A+ service. Bump


Thanks Snookfishin! 

To all others...Pm's have been replied. Thanks.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Great guy to deal with and great quivers !!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

terrym said:


> Great guy to deal with and great quivers !!!!!!!



Thanks Terry...much appreciated!!!


----------



## BreakingTheBend (Jan 3, 2009)

Where can the standard 3 arrow quiver be mounted?

Thanks
CW


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

BreakingTheBend said:


> Where can the standard 3 arrow quiver be mounted?
> 
> Thanks
> CW


It mounts on your sight. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

I just wanted to take a minute to say thanks to everyone who have made purchases, and had questions. It has been a pleasure working with everyone. Thanks again, and I look forward to continue selling the Treelimb Quivers, and answering any questions you might have. Take care.

Brandon


----------



## ironhorse89 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Treelimb*

PM sent


----------



## KYSCOTT (Dec 26, 2008)

*mounts*

What kinda new mounts are they coming out with. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

KYSCOTT said:


> What kinda new mounts are they coming out with. Thanks


Treelimb is coming out with a riser mount. I've seen the prototypes...they look great. As of now...I'm being told they should be done in two to three weeks. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## adams5130 (May 28, 2008)

bump for a excellent quiver!!!!


----------



## Archer Bunker (Mar 16, 2009)

*Thanks!!!*

Got me exactly what Iasked for with in 3 days. Great working with you.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Archer Bunker said:


> Got me exactly what Iasked for with in 3 days. Great working with you.


Thanks much appreciated!!! Let me know if there is anything else I can do.


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

PM sent....

nate


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

LowTrunkOzz said:


> PM sent....
> 
> nate


Hey Nate..just responded to your pm. Thanks.


----------



## 03primos (Feb 25, 2009)

Do these quivers mount to the riser ? How well do these quivers work on a Mathews DXT
Thanks


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*treelimb quivers*

These quivers will attatch to your bow sight as long as its not a slider style(standard quiver should still work with spacers but not the premium) . They are working on a riser mount for the quiver from what I have been told and it will only work with the premium series. The standard series will mount to your bowsight just like other quivers on the market.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

skinner2 said:


> These quivers will attatch to your bow sight as long as its not a slider style(standard quiver should still work with spacers but not the premium) . They are working on a riser mount for the quiver from what I have been told and it will only work with the premium series. The standard series will mount to your bowsight just like other quivers on the market.


Good call skinner....right on the mark. Let me know if there are any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's replied...thanks for the orders.


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have any carbon five arrow left . Not the premiums, the regulars that are 39.95?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

NOCKEDANDDRAWN said:


> Do you have any carbon five arrow left . Not the premiums, the regulars that are 39.95?


I sure do. I will Pm you also. Thanks.


----------



## mark jaconelli (Mar 19, 2009)

any of the black carbon fibers still for sale?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

mark jaconelli said:


> any of the black carbon fibers still for sale?


I sure do...I will PM you. Thanks


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*treelimb*

pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

skinner2 said:


> pm sent


Replied to PM. Thanks.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

skinner2 said:


> These quivers will attatch to your bow sight as long as its not a slider style(standard quiver should still work with spacers but not the premium) . They are working on a riser mount for the quiver from what I have been told and it will only work with the premium series. The standard series will mount to your bowsight just like other quivers on the market.


Has anyone heard when the riser mount bracket will be available? Anytime soon?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*treelimb quiver*



Out West said:


> Has anyone heard when the riser mount bracket will be available? Anytime soon?


I haven't heard anything on the riser mounts yet. I was hoping they would be done in time as I need a quiver by the end of the week . The standard will work for me but I like the premium unfortunately it won't work with my slider sight. So I would need the new riser mount to use the premium quiver.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

skinner2 said:


> I haven't heard anything on the riser mounts yet. I was hoping they would be done in time as I need a quiver by the end of the week . The standard will work for me but I like the premium unfortunately it won't work with my slider sight. So I would need the new riser mount to use the premium quiver.


Sorry folks....talked with Treelimb recently...they are still working out the final details on the riser mounts, as they want to make sure they fit as many bows as possible, if not all of them. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Orders shipped...Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Great guy to deal with here. Fast shipping as well.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Z-Rider said:


> Great guy to deal with here. Fast shipping as well.


Thanks Z!! Much appreciated!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

man if i could only get it in mossy oak treestand


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

i wanted one in realtree hardwoods hd... had to settle for lost.... pretty close though... kicks butt premium model


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

lungbuster123 said:


> man if i could only get it in mossy oak treestand


Hey there Lungbuster....Treelimb has them in MO Treestand. I have more coming in the end of this week. Are you looking for a 3 or 5 arrow...Premium or Standard? I can get you taken care of. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

:bump: for a great guy to deal with. You won't go wrong sending him some money!!

nate


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

LowTrunkOzz said:


> :bump: for a great guy to deal with. You won't go wrong sending him some money!!
> 
> nate


Thanks Nate.....much appreciated!!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Terps1 said:


> pm sent


All Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*treelimb quiver*

pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

skinner2 said:


> pm sent



Pm answered Skinner...thanks.


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

I am looking for a carbon 3 arrow quiver. Let me know if you have any left. Thanks!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Mao said:


> I am looking for a carbon 3 arrow quiver. Let me know if you have any left. Thanks!


Mao...yes I do. Are you looking for the Standard quiver or the Premium Series? Thanks.


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Sep 14, 2006)

I paid for my quiver on Monday and I get home today and it is already here. Thanks alot The quiver looks great.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

LxHunter1983 said:


> I paid for my quiver on Monday and I get home today and it is already here. Thanks alot The quiver looks great.


Thanks, and glad you are happy with everything. Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

OK folks....the long wait for the Treelimb riser mounts is over. I was just informed today that they are complete and waiting on packaging. As soon as I know they being shipped to me, I will let everyone know. The prices will be $21.00 USD (price includes shipping). Of course I was able to get one for myself and my Elite GT500 already. It looks great, and I will be posting pics of it on my bow shortly. Thanks for all those that have made purchases in the past, and those planning on doing so in the near future. Take care all.....


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

*pics*

of riser mounted quiver:darkbeer: please.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Ttt*

Sorry folks..having a little trouble my pics to post....should hopefully have them up this weekend. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Pics of the riser mount*

Here ya go folks. Brandon asked me to post this pic if i could of the riser mount for the premium quivers.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Treelimb Riser Mount*

Ok folks.... here are the pics of the **NEW** Treelimb Riser Mount. This particular mount is for the Elite bows, and is attached to my GT500. As of right now, the riser mounts are available for Mathews, Hoyt, Elite, and Bowtech bows. The total price is $21.00 USD TYD.

Thanks to Rebel for posting that other pic for me. Much appreciated!!


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

rrebel83 said:


> ttt


Thanks for the bump Rebel! Check out the riser mount folks...truely nice!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Beaux said:


> Pm sent


Thanks Beaux....just sent you an email.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's replied. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

*quiver*

Got the new treestand camo quiver, matches the bowmadness perfect thanks again!


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Have they sent you any of the new riser mounts for the 09 Z yet? I have seen where on the Elite forum they are saying the 09 Z takes a new one they are working on. Any info? Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Beaux said:


> Got the new treestand camo quiver, matches the bowmadness perfect thanks again!


Glad to hear Beaux....let me know if there is anything else I can do. Thanks again.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

DXTFREAK said:


> Have they sent you any of the new riser mounts for the 09 Z yet? I have seen where on the Elite forum they are saying the 09 Z takes a new one they are working on. Any info? Thanks


To the best of my knowledge Treelimb is not working on a new one for some of the 2009 Elites that happen to have off-sized riser mount holes. I was informed that Elite had taken care of the issue they were having with some of the riser mount holes. Is your bow an actual 2009, or is it a 2008.5?


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Its a 09 Z cam. Thats a bummer I really wanted to try one this year for hunting.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

DXTFREAK said:


> Its a 09 Z cam. Thats a bummer I really wanted to try one this year for hunting.


Well...I don't know if this is really a solution, but you could always get one and see if it works on your riser, and hope that yours isn't one of the ones from Elite that was off a little. If it is...you could always resell it on AT. The triangle configuration on the Treelimb riser mount is made to fit the Elite's as well as Hoyt bows. Let me know, and thanks for the interest.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Without having to read the whole thread, can you tell me current pricing on 5 arrow premium. 

Can you get extra sets of mounting studs? Replacement foam?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

NJRUTNSTRUT said:


> Without having to read the whole thread, can you tell me current pricing on 5 arrow premium.
> 
> Can you get extra sets of mounting studs? Replacement foam?



I sure can....the 5 arrow premiums are $87.95 USD tyd. Extra mounting posts are also availabe for $14.00, and replacement foam inserts are available for $7. Let me know what you would like to do...I can get you all taken care of. Also, what camo pattern were you interested in? Thanks.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

PM sent!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Elk4me said:


> PM sent!


I just replied to your PM. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's replied. Thanks all!!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's replied. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## deerhntin1 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Quivers*

Could you update your thread with the prices? Since the last thread date was from Dec. 2008 it is some what hard to understand.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Information Update!!!*

Here is an update for those that don't want to spend a lot of time sorting through all the posts....please see prices and info below. 

*Also note:* Replacement Foam Inserts are also available, along with other replacement parts if needed. 

*Also note:* _*The Treelimb Riser Mounts are here!!!*_ Just let me know what kind of bow you have, as this will be helpful in getting you correct riser mount. As of right now, the riser mounts are available for Mathews, Hoyt, Elite, and Bowtech bows. The total price is $21.00 USD TYD via money order, and add $1.00 if paying by paypal. Pics are just a few posts prior.



Buckeye Archer said:


> TREELIMB QUIVERS FOR SALE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*treelimb premium quiver*

PM sent on quiver. Thanks


----------



## soccerfan (Jan 4, 2009)

Sent PM on quiver. Thanks


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's replied....Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's replied. Thanks all!!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Pm's answered. Thanks.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Bump...


----------



## rrebel83 (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT for Brandon


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT for a great quiver and a good guy to deal with.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the bumps all!!! Much appreciated.

FYI..........I was able to get the thread moved back to the "arrows and arrow components" forum again....for those looking for it and forwarding on to others. Thanks again for the orders and positive feedback.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

good looking quivers i wish i could afford $87, when i get money ill have to settle for the $40 but it still looks great look for a pm soon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

urban104 said:


> good looking quivers i wish i could afford $87, when i get money ill have to settle for the $40 but it still looks great look for a pm soon



Will do Urban....thanks for the interest. And....YES they are great looking and great quality quivers. The best in my opinion. Thanks again.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Z28shooter (Mar 8, 2009)

So will the riser mount work with the 09 Z?


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Received my quiver today in the mail. Brandon is a great guy to deal with. Great communication and VERY FAST shipping. 

Thank you!


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Z28shooter said:


> So will the riser mount work with the 09 Z?



Yes it should as long as it's not one of the few '09 Elite's that had the riser mount holes that were off.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

eyedoc said:


> Received my quiver today in the mail. Brandon is a great guy to deal with. Great communication and VERY FAST shipping.
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks eyedoc....much appreciated!!!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

All pm's replied. Thanks.


----------



## Dirty32 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Black Carbon Fiber Premium*

I just received my Carbon Fiber Premium Quiver with the Elite riser mount that I ordered from Brandon. It is Awesome and Brandon is a real stand up guy. It fits great and looks even better on my Ninja Gt500. Thanks again Brandon.

:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## pink06 (Jul 19, 2009)

*2008.5 or 2009 z28*

Love the looks of these quivers. I have a new z28. My dealer told me it was a 2009 model, but the paperwork that came with it says it is a 2008.5. Any way to tell the difference, or do you know? I'd like to find out so I can get the right riser mount.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Dirty32 said:


> I just received my Carbon Fiber Premium Quiver with the Elite riser mount that I ordered from Brandon. It is Awesome and Brandon is a real stand up guy. It fits great and looks even better on my Ninja Gt500. Thanks again Brandon.
> 
> :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


Thank you very much man....much appreciated. Glad you liked it all.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

pink06 said:


> Love the looks of these quivers. I have a new z28. My dealer told me it was a 2009 model, but the paperwork that came with it says it is a 2008.5. Any way to tell the difference, or do you know? I'd like to find out so I can get the right riser mount.


Hey there pink...I just shot you a pm. Thanks. 

Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

Quiver recieved today, brandon's a great guy


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Thanks!!*



deerhunter5 said:


> Quiver recieved today, brandon's a great guy



Thanks deerhunter5....much appreciated!!


----------



## pink06 (Jul 19, 2009)

Got my riser mount and quiver today. Both are extremely well-made. Installed easily and looks great on the Z! This is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thanks Brandon!

pink


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Got my quiver yesterday, man that was fast. Thanks Brandon


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

pink06 said:


> Got my riser mount and quiver today. Both are extremely well-made. Installed easily and looks great on the Z! This is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thanks Brandon!
> 
> pink


Glad to hear pink....Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> Got my quiver yesterday, man that was fast. Thanks Brandon



I aim to please. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## oncechance (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you still have any of the standard 5-arrow in mossy oak and will they fit a Parker Hunter Mag?

Thanks,


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

oncechance said:


> Do you still have any of the standard 5-arrow in mossy oak and will they fit a Parker Hunter Mag?
> 
> Thanks,



Just sent you a pm...and yes it will fit your Parker. The standard quiver mount to your sight. Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## oncechance (Aug 11, 2009)

Brandon (Buckeye Archer) is a straight shooter and he even delivered. Great product and great service. Thanks,


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

oncechance said:


> Brandon (Buckeye Archer) is a straight shooter and he even delivered. Great product and great service. Thanks,



Thank you very much..much appreciated! Hey... delivery is easy when you happen to be in the same town on the same day...my pleasure. Thanks again.

Brandon


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

What an excellent person to deal with. Extremely fast shipping with excellent communication. I couldnt recommend Brandon enough if you are looking for a Treelimb Quiver.

Thanks again!
Greg


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump up


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Up to top


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

got my riser mount today...what a difference. arrow nocks wont be full of mud this year, and the quiver is no longer on my sight. if you get a premium quiver make sure to get the riser mount also. you can thank me later. buckeye, thanks again.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

dso970 said:


> got my riser mount today...what a difference. arrow nocks wont be full of mud this year, and the quiver is no longer on my sight. if you get a premium quiver make sure to get the riser mount also. you can thank me later. buckeye, thanks again.


Thanks....glad you love what you got. I agree...great choice! Thanks again.


----------



## TheGorK (Jan 4, 2009)

*Sight Problem*

Buckeye Archer, I would like to purchase this quiver but it will not mount onto my sight. The site I currently own is the HHA UltraLight 5000 (the one with the wheel). If I get the riser mount would this setup work?


----------



## BLACK DEATH (Sep 1, 2009)

Will these work with a dovetail like the copper john dead nuts 2 with the round wheel?????


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

BLACK DEATH said:


> Will these work with a dovetail like the copper john dead nuts 2 with the round wheel?????


Yes they will. There are a couple different options. If you want the Standard quiver ....all you need to do is replace the knob with a set screw from your local hardware store. The same also works with the Premium (without the riser mount). The other option with the Premium...is to get the riser mount and mount it directly to your riser. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Any standard quivers in MOTS?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Any standard quivers in MOTS?


Do you need the 3 arrow or the 5 arrow? Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump up.


----------



## mouthdoctor (Jul 23, 2009)

Recieved my quiver and I am pleased. Thanks for the responses on pm questions and it was good doing business with ya!! Thanks Brandon.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

mouthdoctor said:


> Recieved my quiver and I am pleased. Thanks for the responses on pm questions and it was good doing business with ya!! Thanks Brandon.


Thanks much! Very appreciative!


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

*Not compatible with extreme sights*

Good god man, i go to gander mountain to grab a cheap 3 arrow quiver, picked up the tree limb cause they were on sale for $69. Get home and the damn thing will not work with my extreme sights. The knob for the sight is in the way of being able to rotate onto studs. 58 miles latyer im stuk with no quiver. Its 922 pm and im huntin in the morning, or should i say was supposed to hunt in the morning. Anybody else discover this lil dilema or am i the only person in the whole wide world of bow and arrow to attempt this combination.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

crakdanok said:


> Good god man, i go to gander mountain to grab a cheap 3 arrow quiver, picked up the tree limb cause they were on sale for $69. Get home and the damn thing will not work with my extreme sights. The knob for the sight is in the way of being able to rotate onto studs. 58 miles latyer im stuk with no quiver. Its 922 pm and im huntin in the morning, or should i say was supposed to hunt in the morning. Anybody else discover this lil dilema or am i the only person in the whole wide world of bow and arrow to attempt this combination.


I'm sorry to hear that. For a quick fix on your sight clearance issue...You will need to replace the knob with a screw the same size. If you have a set screw, that will work best. If you prefer to still have your knob on your sight...the Treelimb Riser mount should fix the clearance issue as well. I do have some available, but would need to know what kind of bow you have. Thanks. Brandon


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for your attention to this issue. Another member alerted me to the fact that the quiver should have came with an adapter. Either way, issue resolved, no harm done. I posted a pic of an idea of how the frame of the quiver itself could be formed to eliminate the compatibilty issue, and the need for any adapter. Way i see it it would save money. i mean the quiver has to be made anyways, a lil change in design shouldnt set the company back that much. Feel free, just send any compensation you feel to be sufficient to my paypal, lol. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:  :darkbeer: :slice::slice:


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

crakdanok said:


> Thanks for your attention to this issue. Another member alerted me to the fact that the quiver should have came with an adapter. Either way, issue resolved, no harm done. I posted a pic of an idea of how the frame of the quiver itself could be formed to eliminate the compatibilty issue, and the need for any adapter. Way i see it it would save money. i mean the quiver has to be made anyways, a lil change in design shouldnt set the company back that much. Feel free, just send any compensation you feel to be sufficient to my paypal, lol. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:  :darkbeer: :slice::slice:


Regarding an adapter that should supposedly come with the quiver...sorry not the case. In fact....I do know that some sights come with adapters to accommodate quivers. Perhaps Extreme should be one of those. Regardless....I'm sure many could argue that sights should be designed to accommodate quivers....and many that could argue that quivers should be designed to accommodate sights. Which came first...the chicken or the egg?? One thing I do know....there are many...many different brands and models of both. With this being said...it would be hard, I'm sure, to design one of each that works for every product...while still somehow looking into a crystal ball and foresee future innovation and design changes. I didn't see your pic....but I'll pass the idea to Treelimb. I'm sure those residual paypal checks will be arriving shortly. Thanks for the info. Brandon


----------



## DJPLAP2232006 (Mar 13, 2008)

Great Quivers - I own 2 already.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

DJPLAP2232006 said:


> Great Quivers - I own 2 already.


Thanks. I agree very much!


----------



## ncbowhnter (Mar 30, 2009)

*price difference*

what is the major difference in the regular one and the premium one to cause the price to double?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

ncbowhnter said:


> what is the major difference in the regular one and the premium one to cause the price to double?


The Standard quiver is plastic....the Premium Series is machined aluminum. Let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks.


----------



## pcolache (Dec 21, 2008)

*quiver for bowtech general*

i just found your quivers and they look sharp. which one of your quivers would be nice on a general. thank you.
phil

[email protected]


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

pcolache said:


> i just found your quivers and they look sharp. which one of your quivers would be nice on a general. thank you.
> phil
> 
> [email protected]


Pm sent.


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## rsdieringer (Sep 27, 2007)

Are the hoods the same for both the regualar and premium.  Are they interchangable?


----------



## Buckeye Archer (Dec 25, 2006)

rsdieringer said:


> Are the hoods the same for both the regualar and premium. Are they interchangable?



They are the same. Thanks.


----------



## kirschnerck1 (Dec 10, 2009)

what riser mounting option would i need for the mathews z7


----------



## CaughtMe (Jan 5, 2006)

You still selling these? I need a BowTech riser mount.


----------

